# In Ear Monitor---help



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Dec 7, 2011)

sry i just posted this in the recording section so this would be the right section..... Ive been having a major hearing problem lately and maybe u guys could help. So i get On stage for a show, get about 3-4 songs in and all of a sudden, everything sounds a half step or so higher in pitch to me. I look at my tuner, but im in tune. Sometimes it sounds like my guitar, other times the bass or vocals. First time it happened was a few months ago and i thought i was crazy. But i looked it up online and it happens to alot of musicians. Theres something going on where if my ears are subjected to too much noise, esp cymbals, snare hits, that my pitch detection gets all screwy. Not a gradual screwy, but its either perfectly fine or completely messed up. Its really bad when i cant even play along with my band and am double guessing every fret i hit bc it sounds a note or two higher than what it really is......SOOOOOOO basically i need to use earplugs to block all the drums and even gtr from my triple rectifier before my ear takes a dump on stage and im useless up there. Im looking for an in ear monitor that blocks out most outside noise, but that i can mix my gtr output into so i can hear myself. I dont need to hear vocals or bass in the mix, as long as i hear the basic drums behind me im good as long as i can hear myself. Any help as to what im looking for? I am basically a newb when it comes to in ear monitors. Ive looked online, but get nowhere. I just want something that Takes my signal from my amp or pedal board and puts it in my ear and where i can control the mix. Im not looking to plug into the house pa or anything.


----------



## MTech (Dec 7, 2011)

Ultimate Ears Custom In-Ear Monitors

You can pick if you want it to block out outside noise/how much.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Dec 7, 2011)

heres the thing..i dont know how i would hook it up.....im not trying to spend a fortune....i dont need a wireless, but i have no idea where it would go....i play a triple rectifier so theres no headphone output ..would i put it thru the fx loop in the rear of the head.....i have a pedalboard with a bunch of pedals that i run straight in to the front of the head....i currently dont use the fx loop at all.....this is where im confused... is there a system that takes my gtr signal somehow and puts into the ear monitors without having to go to the house PA..?


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 8, 2011)

I responded to the thread in the recording Studio


----------

